# Free Beekeeping Software



## Bizzybee

Jorn, if I recall correctly, you gave this software as a Christmas present to everyone here at beesource a couple of years ago. You were still developing it at the time I believe? So maybe this is a little newer version?

I would like to extend a warm Thank You for passing this on to the members here at beesource! I'm sure many will appreciate and make good use of your software!

Steve


----------



## Jorn Johanesson

Bizzybee said:


> Jorn, if I recall correctly, you gave this software as a Christmas present to everyone here at beesource a couple of years ago. You were still developing it at the time I believe? So maybe this is a little newer version?
> Steve


Yes I developed it a little further, but then my computer crashed and important files disapered before I had made a backup. I though have the source on a CD backup from windows 98, so I have to find a computer to restore it back to. But anyway, I will see if I can make a registration utility where peope just can enter their name and then press a OK button.

best regards

Jorn Johanesson


----------



## Sundance

Won't download.............. I have XP but I keep getting
the message "Sorry will not work with Vista"


----------



## Jorn Johanesson

Sundance said:


> Won't download.............. I have XP but I keep getting
> the message "Sorry will not work with Vista"


Sorry for that, but I do not understand this, I am running windows XP and I can download it!


By the way nice that you collated the two messages of mine into one.


----------



## Sundance

Jorn......... I added the link and thanks for your gift.

I am closing this thread and leaving it as a sticky at
the top for awhile.

Thanks again


----------



## Jorn Johanesson

*I need responds!*

Dear beekeeping fellows!

I want to develop this software further, so I need inputs about what to add or remove to/from my software. I am not after your money at all, but I will find it nice if you could comment on it or place suggestions to it. The software have been around since windows 3.1 and it may have been grown to big, so inputs from you will be very welcome.

Thank You!

Best regards Jorn Johanesson


----------



## Paraplegic Racehorse

I think, before you add more code/capability, it would be best to write some documentation. I can't figure out how to actually use the software. Then again, it may be more obvious to Windows users ...I'm running it under emulation and it has some quirks in WINE.


----------



## Jorn Johanesson

Paraplegic Racehorse said:


> I think, before you add more code/capability, it would be best to write some documentation. I can't figure out how to actually use the software. Then again, it may be more obvious to Windows users ...I'm running it under emulation and it has some quirks in WINE.


In the directory you installed my software to, you should find the manual in english and some more languages. its located in the Bidata homedir manuals. Which OS are you using??

On My windows computer it is placed in this directory : C:\Programmer\Apimo Biavl\Bidata Win95-98\Manuals

English manuals can also be downloaded from my web! http://apimo.dk/programs/engmanus.zip about 700KB


----------



## Paraplegic Racehorse

running linux on my workstations and BSD on my server. I'll have to find that directory, I guess. It's probably hidden in a dot-file somewhere.


----------



## Jorn Johanesson

If you are dialling up user and got interested, then please PM me and I am sure of, that we can work something out.
I have now got my backup back and plan to edit my software. For this I need your help. Please comment on it. I already found needed to look into this:
I only populate three fields, and though I give the possibility to expand that under installation, it can easily be missed. In the upper left corner of the two grids on the fields line there is a little pointing down mark. If you click this, a popup menu will show with items you can make change to. You can also change the showing of fields in grid by right mouse click in the grid. This also gives quick access to other functions related to grid.
 
But please read the manual!!

Thank you!

Best regards Jorn Johanesson, Denmark


----------



## BoBn

Paraplegic Racehorse said:


> running linux on my workstations and BSD on my server. I'll have to find that directory, I guess. It's probably hidden in a dot-file somewhere.


The default for wine inside of your home directory is a .wine/drive_c/

.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Apimo\ Biavl/Bidata\ Win95-98/Manuals/BIMANUAL\

The back-slashes are spaces in the directory names.

The software works fine using Wine in Debian Etch (Gnu/Linux).


----------



## Jorn Johanesson

Thank you BoBn for this information. I took a goggle search on wine/Linux and discovered that windows applications like mine also might run on BSD and Mac OS X. May I use your information on my web??

Best regards Jorn Johanesson, Denmark


----------



## BoBn

Jorn Johanesson said:


> Thank you BoBn for this information. I took a goggle search on wine/Linux and discovered that windows applications like mine also might run on BSD and Mac OS X. May I use your information on my web??
> 
> Best regards Jorn Johanesson, Denmark


Of course you may.
Thank you Jorn for the software.
Bob


----------



## dni

*please post if you have suggestions for running on OS X*



Jorn Johanesson said:


> Thank you BoBn for this information. I took a goggle search on wine/Linux and discovered that windows applications like mine also might run on BSD and Mac OS X. May I use your information on my web??
> 
> Best regards Jorn Johanesson, Denmark


Please post if you have suggestions for running on OS X.

Would be *VERY* interested.


----------



## Jorn Johanesson

dni said:


> Please post if you have suggestions for running on OS X.
> 
> Would be *VERY* interested.


I can only direct you to this URL: http://www.winehq.org/ I have no change to test it out. So if you get it to work, then please inform us here. The only thing I am aware of is that the computer must be intel based, because the wine software translate the windows calls to OS calls.

best regards Jorn Johanesson


----------



## dni

*wine for OSX*



Jorn Johanesson said:


> I can only direct you to this URL: http://www.winehq.org/ I have no change to test it out. So if you get it to work, then please inform us here. The only thing I am aware of is that the computer must be intel based, because the wine software translate the windows calls to OS calls.
> 
> best regards Jorn Johanesson


thank you
found more info here
http://wiki.winehq.org/MacOSX/Installing
installed and getting errors, but will loop back to it when i have some time to pay attention to it.
many thanks


----------



## 2ndCharter

I am running Vista SP1 32 bit and it works just fine for me. I didn't even run it in compatibility mode.


----------



## Jorn Johanesson

2ndCharter said:


> I am running Vista SP1 32 bit and it works just fine for me. I didn't even run it in compatibility mode.


Yes the hivenotecard software runs on windows Vista 32bit. I tested it on windows 7 which are the new Vista, but my full software would not run. When I get my software back in full I will redirect the calls to windows registry to a specific non-windows controlled file. But I will not develop for windows Vista 64bit, I do not have the money needed for buying 64bit computer, new compiler with all the support programs I have to buy too.

Best regards Jorn Johanesson


----------



## 2ndCharter

Jorn Johanesson said:


> Yes the hivenotecard software runs on windows Vista 32bit. I tested it on windows 7 which are the new Vista, but my full software would not run.


Both ran on my computer. If it matters, I'm running Vista Ultimate.


----------



## Jorn Johanesson

2ndCharter said:


> Both ran on my computer. If it matters, I'm running Vista Ultimate.


Thank you for this information. The new window Vista, which is named windows 7 ultimate, is a test version I downloaded, so that might be the reason that it will not run on my computer. I will change it on my web. Thank again for this information. So my soft can run on win95, win98, win2000, winXP, windows Vista 32bit, Linux if wine software is installed, hopefully on Mac OS X with help of the wine software, so only a few spec OS is not covered such as MAC with NON Intel CPU and the new Vista (windows 7).

Best regards Jorn Johanesson


----------



## dni

*CrossOver Mac*



Jorn Johanesson said:


> I can only direct you to this URL: http://www.winehq.org/ I have no change to test it out. So if you get it to work, then please inform us here. The only thing I am aware of is that the computer must be intel based, because the wine software translate the windows calls to OS calls.


CrossOver Mac also looks promising
http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxmac/
Will try and report back


----------



## Jorn Johanesson

*Crosover mac*



dni said:


> CrossOver Mac also looks promising
> http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxmac/
> Will try and report back


Did yo get this to work ???? I see that this cost money while the wine software is free


----------



## keithmyster

Unable to register the program, it keeps saying invalided number. This has been a complete waste of my time.


----------



## Jorn Johanesson

*Failure to register*



keithmyster said:


> Unable to register the program, it keeps saying invalided number. This has been a complete waste of my time.


Sorry to hear that you are unable to register the software. I am working on a register software that will do it automatically by using your name, But my registration tool is nasty even if I try to Break it ;} But I am working on it!
The registration name and number are case intensive so please be sure you use Capital and small letters!

Free Software
260984025

 hope you can get it working! Try copying and pasting


----------



## Jorn Johanesson

*Register TOOL*

I managed to get my compiler to work!

Here is a register software to my big sofware. You just enter your name and clik ok
http://apimo.dk/programs/Register.exe les than 500KB

It will also change your previous registering.


----------



## USCBeeMan

Jorn,

I had to reinstall XP Pro on my machine recently. Prior to that I had your software loaded but it had a hive limitation unless it was registered. Seems like I reloaded the software again based on info you sent out.

Anyway, I reloaded the software just a little while ago and then ran your registraton link above. To my surprise my data was there from the install prior to my reinstalling XP. But for some reason I cannot add a new beeyard or update a beeyard. I have no option to add a beeyard. If I try to open files I get data errors.

Also, I have a couple of Nucs I created this year. Guess they have to be entered as hives since I don't see anything for Nucs.


----------



## Jorn Johanesson

USCBeeMan said:


> Jorn,
> 
> To my surprise my data was there from the install prior to my reinstalling XP. But for some reason I cannot add a new beeyard or update a beeyard. I have no option to add a beeyard.


Your hive note data is located typically in c:\Bidata. To get totally rid of you data, just delete this directory. To add a new bee yard generate a new hive (Alternative move a hive to a new location)



> Also, I have a couple of Nucs I created this year. Guess they have to be entered as hives since I don't see anything for Nucs.


This I have added to a new to do task. Also let a bee yard staying when all hives from a location is moved, is added to a new to do task. 

Please e-mail me if you have further questions. I will not spam peopel but answer questions to me.

Best regards from Denmark and a sunny day.


----------



## Jorn Johanesson

*Nobody*

I have done the best I could in creating this beekeeping software, that have been on the road since the days of windows 3.1

I am not able to cover everything in my software that you can think of, but have done the best I could to filter out the most creative thoughts. It is my aim to get it to fit as much as needed. One thing I can and is doing is to let you change everything in the software by allowing you to edit the language file. I have also added a queen timetable and a beekeeping accounting part. To help me to get it better I need your comments. e-mail or PM.

Thank you for your help


----------



## Jorn Johanesson

*Compiler up and running again*

I managed to restore everything around my compiler and source so I am again fit for fight, means that I can edit my Beekeeping Program and get it to work with all the languages I have included. It is now up to you to tell me what you are missing, what is difficult to understand and so on. My ears are wide open and I hear what you say. My software is for the benefit of Beekeeping, and I have the time. Please remember my software can be used as simple hive note software and as queen breeder software. I have been active beekeeper for a lot of years, and have also been breeding queens, so I know a bit about it. Please bee so kind and help me, not for my sake but for yours. For those who help I will offer a free CD means no cost for you. (CD and mail for free all over the world)


----------



## Jorn Johanesson

*Swarm Removal software*

nearly 100% recovered from a mild stroke I have created a little software that can be used to collect some basic data around swarmremoval ,)

I have finished the Swarm Removal software. You can enter the time used for the swarm removal and the total time used will be accumulated, means the time from different swarm pickups will be added together
You will have to possibilities:
1. Where you already have my hive note software installed:
http://apimo.dk/programs/SwarmRemovaldata.exe 3,90 MB
2. Where you only want the Swarm Removal software
http://apimo.dk/programs/SwarmRemovaldataWithBDE.exe 7.83MB
if you want more to the software then please send me a mail.


----------



## the$bee

I am having a problem with the pda download,windows dont recognze this type of file?. i had to save it to the desk top but have no idea how to get it running and on my pda


----------



## Jorn Johanesson

*testing my software*

I have just tested my software on a 64bit windows7 ultimate and it ran without problems, I thoug had to do it as administrator for the database engine to work.

best regards Jorn Johanesson


----------



## Docmoss

Jorn Johanesson said:


> nearly 100% recovered from a mild stroke I have created a little software that can be used to collect some basic data around swarmremoval ,)
> 
> I have finished the SwarmRemoval software. You can enter the time used for the swarm removal and the total time used will be accumulated, means the time from different swarm pickups will be added together
> You will have to possibilities:
> 1. Where you already have my hive note software installed:
> http://apimo.dk/programs/SwarmRemovaldata.exe 3,90 MB
> 2. Where you only want the SwarmRemoval software
> http://apimo.dk/programs/SwarmRemovaldataWithBDE.exe 7.83MB
> If you want more to the software then please send me a mail.


Hi Jorn

I cant install your software. Computer wont allow it.


----------



## Jorn Johanesson

Docmoss said:


> Hi Jorn
> 
> I cant install your software. Computer wont allow it.


I have been fighting the whole day with my installation software for the swarm removal software and finally got it to work about an hour ago. The Files are now updated on my web.
Please download it again. I need reflections to this even it is not a very serious software

I have just installed on a windows7 ultimate 64bit test windows, which will be the replacement for windows vista.

Please remember my software is Windows software. On some computers administration rights are demanded for the install. If so, then mark the install so that it will run as administrator.

Sorry for that.
best regards Jorn Johanesson


----------



## Jorn Johanesson

*Swarm Removal Software*

I have updated the Swarm removal software, and ask for your comments. Special if you need more to it such as a possibility to insert Photos! It is op to You to trigger expansions to this

best regards Jorn


----------



## BitterBierce

*Spanish manual translation*

This is my first post, so hello to everyone from Spain. 
I finished translating the full english manual to spanish today. I know there is an argentinian translation but I didn't notice, it came from an earlier version and also there are some language differences. It is not a final translation but almost It should be ready in a few days. I wanted to do the same with the program but I fail to open the language manager. I downloaded the full version and re-installed twice but it fails to open the language manager. I have attached the .doc file in an email I sent to Mr Johanesson.


----------



## Jorn Johanesson

BitterBierce said:


> This is my first post, so hello to everyone from Spain.
> I finished translating the full english manual to spanish today. I know there is an argentinian translation but I didn't notice, it came from an earlier version and also there are some language differences.


Thank you so much for this. The language manager you will find in your program directory\Apimo Biavl\Bidata Win95-98\Lang Resuorce\langmngr.exe this software gives you the ability to translate the software to the very deep of your computer. I am very willing to help you so please e-mail me with your questions. That also goes for the rest of your folks.

.


> I have attached the .doc file in an email I sent to Mr Johanesson.


Thank you so much for this. I will include your translations in the archive on the net, for the benefit of other Spanish spoken beekeepers. 

Best regards Jorn


----------



## BitterBierce

Jorn Johanesson said:


> Thank you so much for this. The language... Spanish spoken beekeepers.[/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
> Best regards Jorn


Well, bear in mind it is not a final translation and needs a bit of "polishing"...
cheers.


----------



## Jorn Johanesson

*The registration tool*

For windows Vista users:

Bidata also runs on Vista 64bit and new Windows7

Download the registration tool and right click for properties. Now mark it for run as administrator. Also do the same for Bidata shortcut.

I have now received a full translation into Spanish. It is not yet included in the package but I will send it to you on demand only 72kb in size. Thank a 1000 time to *BitterBierce*

Best Regards Jorn Johanesson


----------



## Jorn Johanesson

*Windows 7 update.*

I updated my testversion of windows 7 to a 64bit new version, and my software runs on this! So I am pleased to tell you that my software runs on all versions of windows. On windows 7 I though have to run it as administrator, so also goes for the registration tool. My windows 7 is english.


----------



## Jorn Johanesson

*Re: Windows 7 update.*



Jorn Johanesson said:


> I updated my testversion of windows 7 to a 64bit new version, and my software runs on this! So I am pleased to tell you that my software runs on all versions of windows. On windows 7 I though have to run it as administrator, so also goes for the registration tool. My windows 7 is english.


Update regarding windows 7.

If you are able to run windows xp mode on your windows 7 computer there is no compatibility problems with my software. You can still run it in plain windows 7 as administrator. Please have fun. I hope you have had a fine beekeeping season.


----------



## ntanlas

dear Jorn

a few days ago I downloaded your free software but I have some questions on using it not covered by the manual.

1)The feed I use is 2.5 kg and some times the brood covers 2.5 or x.? frames.How do I input these numbers?.
2)I don't know how to manage supers,boxes etc.How do I add or remove boxes,supers etc?

I would appreciate some help on the above issues

Thanks 

Cons


----------



## Jorn Johanesson

ntanlas said:


> dear Jorn
> 
> a few days ago I downloaded your free software but I have some questions on using it not covered by the manual.
> 
> 1)The feed I use is 2.5 kg and some times the brood covers 2.5 or x.? frames.How do I input these numbers?.


Sorry my sofwae only allows whole numbers in feed entry. I suggest that you use 3 kg the first time and then 2 kg next time (if you springfedd a second time)



> 2)I don't know how to manage supers,boxes etc.How do I add or remove boxes,supers etc?


When you have the note up you will have access to a super tab. If this tab is not visible you have to use the menu item select tabs and then check the super’s item.

Now use the "add boxes to pile" button and enter the number of boxes (supers) you have. Press OK.

Now you see a drop box. Click the box number you will use so that box number appears in the drop box. Now left click the drop box and pull it to the left side of form. Then release it in one of the box numbers field.
You can now right click the colour box that shows up and will now be able to customize its use.

I hope this helps a bit.

Have a nice beekeeping season


----------



## ntanlas

Dear Jorn

a big stone is out of my way now!

Thank you

ntanlas


----------



## bigbearomaha

just a quick review.

I installed into a linux computer, the app runs great in wine. 

this is very good app for the 'typical' beek using Langstroth type equipment and methodology.

myself using mostly tbh coming in to this spring and forward, and not being so focused on honey production, I don't see myself getting a lot of use from it overall, although in general it could be usable anyway.

EDIT: After playing around with this app some more, I realize just how flexible it is. definitely able to be used for more than just langs and honey production and I apologize to Jorg for having missed the editing aspects of the app. As a matter of fact, iwill be givin gthis an extended test along with my paper documentation as well.

I will play with it a bit more as there is some customizing that can be done. 

the use of metric measurement doesn't bode well for my usage either.

The ability to understand the scale of determining the various observations such as bee steadiness, sickness, etc.. isn't apparent in the app itself, you MUST keep the manual at your side till you gt familiar with the app. 

Grading

Ability to run on OS other than Windows ( using Wine) - B

Use for general bee yard and general inspections -B

Use for Langstroth style hive - A

Queen tracking- A

Use with other style hives- B

Use for purpose other than honey production - C

Overall - B+

Very Good work overall, thanks for making it available to folks.

Big Bear


----------



## bigbearomaha

Jorn, have you considered releasing your software as Open Source?

If you are giving it free now, by making it open source perhaps other programmers could pick up from where you are now and keep improving on it with you.

Just a suggestion.

Big Bear


----------



## Jorn Johanesson

bigbearomaha said:


> Jorn, have you considered releasing your software as Open Source?
> 
> If you are giving it free now, by making it open source perhaps other programmers could pick up from where you are now and keep improving on it with you.
> 
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Big Bear


There are some problems connected to this.

main: it is donated to the Danish Beekeeper Society so when I die the source belongs to them together with the computer it is hosted at.

It is also developed in Borland Delphi and it is depended of some Russian code where the translation utility is the most important part. Some code is very old, but is still working well.
So the best I think I can do is to mantain it myself (for fun). Beekeepers is of course welcome to put up suggestions, but those should be of general interest within queenbreeding and honey produktion.

all the best

Jorn Johanesson


----------

